# New set up!



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

Just got word from the pops that he picked up my 09 Darkstar and copped me some ride delta bindings, can't wait to try the gear out and post up some reviews! In the mean time, anyone own a darkstar or the deltas and have anything to say bout em??


----------

